# Felicidades para Tampiqueña



## gatogab

*MIL DÍAS COMO ESTE, TAMPI*​ 

*SE PREPARAN PARA LA FIESTA*​ 

*Abrazos*​ 

*GatoGab
http://islakokotero.blogsome.com/images/gatazo+copia+copia+copia+REDU.jpg*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jajajajaja Muchas gracias Gatito. El pastel se ve muy rico y además así, igualito que en la foto, tengo a mis perritas preparándose para la pachanga . Al rato voy a salir a cenar y estoy pasando un día muy feliz 

Me alegra verte entre los invitados, quien dijo que no existían los amigos perrunos y gatunos mintió con todos los dientes .

Abrazos


----------



## Calambur

> ...quien dijo que no existían los amigos perrunos y gatunos mintió con todos los dientes .


Claro que existen, y aquí hay más (ampliando la pantalla se ve mejor), por si aparece uno que yo me sé, que se muestra como una ratita... (bueno, entre un hámster y una rata no hay gran diferencia, digo yo, que he tenido ambas especies).

¡Feliz cumpleaños! y felicitaciones también por los 5.000 _posts_.


----------



## SDLX Master

También existimos aquellos forrados en aleación de oro y titanio. Feliz cumpleaños querida Betty!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Calambur said:


> Claro que existen, y aquí hay más (ampliando la pantalla se ve mejor), por si aparece uno que yo me sé, que se muestra como una ratita... (bueno, entre un hámster y una rata no hay gran diferencia, digo yo, que he tenido ambas especies).
> 
> ¡Feliz cumpleaños! y felicitaciones también por los 5.000 _posts_.


 ¡Qué hermosa foto! ¡Me encantó, gracias Calambur! Todas las especies son recibidas con los brazos abiertos jajajajaja.

Y muchas gracias también por la felicitación, me costó pero llegué a este año y a ese número de posts. Ahora que te confieso que ya llegué a esa edad en que uno platica 2 ó 3 veces la misma historia a los amigos, a veces paso penas pero siempre todo me sorprende gratamente porque es como si lo viviera por primera vez jajajajaja. Es que no me había dado cuenta de que había llegado a los 5,000 posts y si lo hice, ya lo había olvidado . 

Un abrazote


----------



## Tampiqueña

SDLX Master said:


> También existimos aquellos forrados en aleación de oro y titanio. Feliz cumpleaños querida Betty!



Adelante caminante, en mi casa no existe discriminación a los héroes metálicos . 

Muchas gracias Roger y ¡Bienvenido!


----------



## la_machy

*Tampi, paisana.*

_*¡Muuuchas felicidades, Betty!*_

*(flowers to you ).*

*¡¡Que cenes rico, que te regalen muchas cosas lindas, pero sobre todo, que cumplas muchos, muchos más y podamos felicitarte!!*

*Un abrazo,*

*Marie*


----------



## Tampiqueña

la_machy said:


> *Tampi, paisana.*
> 
> _*¡Muuuchas felicidades, Betty!*_
> 
> *(flowers to you ).*
> 
> *¡¡Que cenes rico, que te regalen muchas cosas lindas, pero sobre todo, que cumplas muchos, muchos más y podamos felicitarte!!*
> 
> *Un abrazo,*
> 
> *Marie*



¡Paisanita muchas gracias!! Tengo mis dudas con la cena, me van a llevar a un lugar de ensaladas y yo no soy taaaan ecológica (y vegetariana mucho menos, lo confieso), me gustan las fritangas y buenos cortes de carne . Pero no me voy a andar poniendo moños y ya me juraron y perjuraron que de que la comida es engordativa es engordativa (menos mal, aunque no conozco "ensaladas heavy" jajajajajaja).

Eres muy linda Marie, gracias por tus buenos deseos y por las preciosas flores 

Abrazotes


----------



## chamyto

Aunque no nos crucemos , ¡ felicidades !


----------



## Tampiqueña

chamyto said:


> Aunque no nos crucemos , ¡ felicidades !



Ya nos encontraremos y para mí será tan agradable como haberte visto por aquí.

Muchas gracias por la felicitación y mucho gusto


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Tampi ~ from both of us


----------



## Tampiqueña

ewie said:


> Happy Birthday, Tampi ~ from both of us



¡Muchas gracias Ewie! Bueno, gracias a los dos jajaja . Siempre me da gusto verte y leerte.

Un abrazo


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Tampiqueña!



Te espero un día alegre y muchos años de paz.

Un regalito y un abrazo,
cuchu


​


----------



## Rayines

Querida Bea: antes de que se termine el día, nuevamente ¡¡feliz cumpleaños!!, con mis mejores deseos de que puedas lograr todo aquello que seguramente te merecés.


----------



## Tampiqueña

cuchuflete said:


> ¡Feliz Cumple Tampiqueña!
> 
> 
> 
> Te espero un día alegre y muchos años de paz.
> 
> Un regalito y un abrazo,
> cuchu
> 
> 
> ​



Muchas gracias por la felicitación, los buenos deseos y el bonito regalo Cuchu . 

Fue un día muy alegre, normalmente me felicitan el 31 de mayo, supongo que porque es una fecha más fácil de recordar que el día 30  y ya estoy acostumbrada, pero este año empezaron a felicitarme desde el 28 jajaja, así que ha sido un cumpleaños largo y muy divertido.

Recibir tu felicitación ha sido una sorpresa muy linda.

Un abrazo muy grande,

Beatriz


----------



## Tampiqueña

Rayines said:


> Querida Bea: antes de que se termine el día, nuevamente ¡¡feliz cumpleaños!!, con mis mejores deseos de que puedas lograr todo aquello que seguramente te merecés.



Muchas gracias Inesita, me la he pasado muy bien, me siento apapachada y feliz. Además aprendí a apreciar una buena ensalada, cené muy rico jajajaja.

Besos querida vecina,

Bea


----------



## gatogab

Tampiqueña said:


> .. me la he pasado muy bien, me siento apapachada y feliz. Además aprendí a apreciar una buena ensalada, cené muy rico jajajaja.
> Bea


 
*Esta me parece una buena cena para festejar el cumple de Tampi.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

gatogab said:


> *Esta me parece una buena cena para festejar el cumple de Tampi.*



 Mi ensalada no era una obra de arte , no tenía cara pero estaba rica, mucha lechuga, mandarinas, pasas de arándano, duraznos, queso crema, tiras de pollo empanizadas con coco y muchas otras cosas 

Tu piccola Tampi cambió de idea radicalmente en cuanto a lo deliciosas que pueden ser las ensaladas cuando el chef es creativo jajajaja.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querida Tampi,

Pase lo que pase, mi felicitación de cumple que no te falte nunca. Ni mi regalo .
Ya sabes que ellos no te fallan nunca. Al contrario que las ranas, que saltan de charca en charca sin decirnos ni adiós.

Un abrazo, preciosa.


----------



## Metztli

*Tampis! Me faltaba venir por acá, amiguita linda!*

*Te mando un abrazo enorme y te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor siempre!!!*

*Sigamos el festejo con unos cuantos de nuestros  novios *

*Hay para ti, para mí y para las otras niñas, pero que se apuren...*

*Un besote, Tampis!!! *


----------



## Tampiqueña

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Querida Tampi,
> 
> Pase lo que pase, mi felicitación de cumple que no te falte nunca. Ni mi regalo .
> Ya sabes que ellos no te fallan nunca. Al contrario que las ranas, que saltan de charca en charca sin decirnos ni adiós.
> 
> Un abrazo, preciosa.



¡Qué hermosura de cachorrito! Muchas gracias amiga querida. Estoy muy sentida con el batracio, por andar de promiscuo recorriendo todas las charcas brasileñas no se acuerda de los amigos .

En cambio tú nunca me fallas en mis cumpleaños aunque siempre me has advertido que no es tu fuerte recordar estas fechas jajajaja. Te quiero mucho y me encanta platicar contigo, eres un tesoro.

Abrazos grandototes


----------



## Tampiqueña

Metztli said:


> *Tampis! Me faltaba venir por acá, amiguita linda!*
> 
> *Te mando un abrazo enorme y te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor siempre!!!*
> 
> *Sigamos el festejo con unos cuantos de nuestros  novios *
> 
> *Hay para ti, para mí y para las otras niñas, pero que se apuren...*
> 
> *Un besote, Tampis!!! *



¡Pido a Jude Law! George está muy peleado y se lo dejo a las amigas para no verme díscola jajajajaja.

Muchas gracias Luna preciosa, ahora sí puedo tachar todas las cosas de mi lista de cumpleaños: abrazos de mis amigos favoritos, comidas ricas, regalos bonitos, y novios cariñosos .

También taché a la rana de mi lista de amistades, pero lo pasé a mi lista negra, cuando lo vea tú voltea para otra parte para que no me digas después que se me sube lo Beatriz Eugenia y me pongo "mula" jajajajajajajaja, porque el batracio me va a oír .

Abrazotes (me voy a desenvolver mi regalito, no será Hughcito pero en la variedad está el gusto )


----------



## romarsan

Mi querida Betty 

¿Cómo se me pudo pasar esta parte de tu fiesta? 
Tarde, pero con mucho cariño y mucha ilusión de tenerte por amiga, vengo a por ti para llevarte a esta playa a descansar de las celebraciones. Nos llevamos a los amigos y hasta es posible que tras alguna palmera encontremos una charca para Ranitas díscolas 

Un beso grandote y que tengas un año precioso.


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Mi querida Betty
> 
> ¿Cómo se me pudo pasar esta parte de tu fiesta?
> Tarde, pero con mucho cariño y mucha ilusión de tenerte por amiga, vengo a por ti para llevarte a esta playa a descansar de las celebraciones. Nos llevamos a los amigos y hasta es posible que tras alguna palmera encontremos una charca para Ranitas díscolas
> 
> Un beso grandote y que tengas un año precioso.



Esa playita me hace ojitos (es más bonita que la mía jajaja) pero sospecho que las ranas no pueden entrar ¡qué lástima! pobrecito del cocodrilito no va a estar en la fiesta .

¡Muchas gracias Ro! Eres una gran amiga con un corazón de oro, nunca acabaré de agradecer mi buena suerte, conocerte cuando necesitabas gafas y no pudieras todos mis defectos y me quisieras como amiga. Ahora aunque veas muy bien es demasiado tarde, ya no se aceptan devoluciones .

Abrazotes


----------



## UVA-Q

Ay amiga! Soy de lo PIORRR! 
Por lo menos te di tiempo de descansar los deditos con tanto agradecimiento a semejante tormenta de felicitaciones!   

Te mando muchos, muchos abrazos!!!

*Mira a quíen me encontré llegando a playas maderenses! * 

Espero con esto compensarte un poco mi descuido.

Besotes!


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> Ay amiga! Soy de lo PIORRR!
> Por lo menos te di tiempo de descansar los deditos con tanto agradecimiento a semejante tormenta de felicitaciones!
> 
> Te mando muchos, muchos abrazos!!!
> 
> *Mira a quíen me encontré llegando a playas maderenses! *
> 
> Espero con esto compensarte un poco mi descuido.
> 
> Besotes!



Jajajajajaja Con semejante regalo cómo podría enojarme contigo . ¡Muchas gracias Uvita!

Pero si me felicitaste "en vivo" con tiempo de sobra y mientras sigamos platicando un buen rato todos los días nunca de los nuncas y jamás de los jamases te reclamaré por nada del mundo. 

Tú sabes que nuestra amistad es a prueba de todo.

Abrazotes grandototes


----------



## Mirlo

MUCHAS FELICIDADES A TI......
Espero que hayas tenido un día maravilloso 
en compañía de todos tus seres queridos.​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Mirlo said:


> MUCHAS FELICIDADES A TI......
> 
> Espero que hayas tenido un día maravilloso
> 
> en compañía de todos tus seres queridos.​


 
¡Hola Mirlo! Me encantó tu felicitación multicolor  ¡Muchas gracias! Eres muy linda, mi cumpleaños realmente fue un día maravilloso y me alegra una enormidad volverte a ver, hace mucho que no tenía el gusto de saludarte.

Un abrazote


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Tampi, esto me lo había perdido. ¡¡¡Lo siento!!!., no paso mucho por aquí.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Jajajajajaja Con semejante regalo cómo podría enojarme contigo . ¡Muchas gracias Uvita!
> 
> Pero si me felicitaste "en vivo" con tiempo de sobra y mientras sigamos platicando un buen rato todos los días nunca de los nuncas y jamás de los jamases te reclamaré por nada del mundo.
> 
> Tú sabes que nuestra amistad es a prueba de todo.
> 
> Abrazotes grandototes



¿Verdad? ¡Lo sabía!!! Era regalito irresistible.

Eres un verdadero SOL! y lo sé, a prueba de todo!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Ishould haveknown said:


> Tampi, esto me lo había perdido. ¡¡¡Lo siento!!!., no paso mucho por aquí.
> 
> Un abrazo muy fuerte.


 
Es que ya me habías felicitado , así que no hay nada que disculpar querida Ishould , pero me da mucho gusto que pasaras a darme un abrazo.

Abrazotes y muchas gracias,

Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> ¿Verdad? ¡Lo sabía!!! Era regalito irresistible.
> 
> Eres un verdadero SOL! y lo sé, a prueba de todo!


 
Y sabes perfectamente de qué pata cojeo jajajajajaja.


----------



## UVA-Q

JAJAJAJAJA 

BESOTES!

Hoy no te vi!


----------

